# Poll finds 77 percent of Americans support public option



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Shocking! 

You'd never arrive at that conclusion by watching the sniping that happens here...

Guess those 77 % must not be on this forum.... or maybe the cross section of participants here don't adequately represent a cross section of America...

hmmmm

http://thinkprogress.org/2009/08/20/pub ... 7-percent/



> In recent weeks, the fate of the public option in new health care legislation *has been uncertain.* Yet, while the issue continues to be hotly debated in the halls of Congress, *a new poll by Survey USA finds that the idea is as popular as ever amongst the American public:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In fact, numerous polls have found strong support for such an option, noting that a large majority of Americans feel it is important to have a "choice" between a government-run health care insurance option and private coverage.

Andrew Sullivan *notes that independents support it * 57-33.

So it would continue to seem to be an accurate statement that a vocal minority are trying to over inflate the popularity of their shrill argurments...

Or so it seems to me...

But I'm sure all of you already knew all of this... right? I mean... I can't be the first person to alert you to these truths? Please tell me that Fox news has reported these polls to you?

No?

C'mon ... I'm sure their "fair and balanced" reporting has been keeping you abreast of the pulse of the nation?

Right?



http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/08/2 ... 64375.html

http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/ar ... UWCJtIFe6g

http://www.kff.org/kaiserpolls/upload/7891.pdf


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

> Poll: Support for Health Care Reform Tepid as More Americans Oppose Legislation
> 
> Just 37 percent of Americans support the brewing bill, which is expected to be picked up again as Congress returns to session Tuesday following a month-long recess. A slightly larger number -- 39 percent -- want their congressmen to vote against the legislation.


    8) 8) 8)


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Same polls also had 4 in 10 not having a clue what the public option was!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

southdakbearfan said:


> Same polls also had 4 in 10 not having a clue what the public option was!


no disagreement there! It is a very encompassing complex issue. There is no "easy" quick fix. It will take a whole LOT of insurance reform to unwind all the complexity that the insurance companies have intentionally setup to make the process more complex than it needs to be...


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

southdakbearfan said:


> Same polls also had 4 in 10 not having a clue what the public option was!


the public option is nothing more than a government option, much like single payer option, the government makes the rules and controls the HC outcomes and fees.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

hunter9494 said:


> southdakbearfan said:
> 
> 
> > Same polls also had 4 in 10 not having a clue what the public option was!
> ...


spoken by someone without a clue...


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

R y a n said:


> hunter9494 said:
> 
> 
> > southdakbearfan said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ......spin it for me sonny boy!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

And,



> From NBC's Mark Murray
> The question of whether or not the eventual health-care reform legislation will include a public/government option to compete with private insurers has dominated the health-care debate over the past two days.
> 
> And according to a brand-new NBC News poll, *47% of Americans* -- a plurality -- *oppose the public plan, versus 43% who support it.* That's a shift from last month's NBC/WSJ poll, when 46% said they backed it and 44% were opposed.


http://firstread.msnbc.msn.com/archive/ ... 33674.aspx

You just need to poll the right people to get whatever results support your position.

huntin1


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> And,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'll let a few comments from that article speak to the same story I've been saying here for some time now..



> Polls really mean nothing when you consider that over 30% of American still believed that Hussein had WMD 6 years later. FOX T.V IS WORKING IT ALONG W/ THE RIGHT WING PUNDITS. Keep the uniformed stupid and unable to think on their own.
> 
> Juan,Ft Lauderdale, Fl (Sent Tuesday, August 18, 2009 12:10 PM)





> The poll was conducted Aug. 15-17 of 805 adults. It has a margin of error of plus-minus 3.5 percentage points.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> WOW!!! A WHOLE 805 adults? What couldn't you at least find 1000? I realize GE is cutting back... but geeze guys!
> ...


That should have been obvious in and of itsself....


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> I'm beginning to suspect a whole lot of this polling is BS


And this statement is the reason I made the post in the first place. No matter what your position is on any issue, poll the right people and you will show support for your side.

77% of Americans do not support this, 77% of the people they polled do.

How did they go about getting the phone numbers they called? Did they concentrate their efforts in an area known to be very liberal? Lots of low income people who don't have health insurance?

These things would have an influence on the results of the poll, would they not? Lots of things can influence the way people respond to polls and the results that are shown.

huntin1


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Ryan,

You can throw up all the polls in the world but there are three things have have become increasingly clear.

1. People believe health care reform is needed. When people say reform, it means cost control. There are some decent ideas out there, but as a whole, the whole thing sucks. Gov't run is definately not the answer using most of the gov't run programs as an example. Making people get health insurance is a decent idea, but, again can't be done without cost controls.

Costs can't be controlled unless the illegals can be turned away, they are illegally here it only makes sense. Tort reform is another, but vastly overplayed idea also. Regulation, etc is the idea. Pre-existing conditions, well, depends. If you smoked 20 yrs, got cancer, well, I don't feel a lot for that, the likewise if you walk around obese, you should pay more, just like car insurance for bad drivers. But, if you lost your job and get screwed over for coverage, that is another thing all together, or got a disease from working in some industry without adequate protection. Cost control can be done through regulations and not taking the industry over.

2. People absolutely, positively do not want the gov't running healthcare, which is what the public option is, even obama has said that exact thing no matter what way you spin it. Gov't run programs just breed more people living off the programs. The Gov't should only be in certain things, health care is too personal an issue to let them in for most. Roads, bridges, defense, regulation, etc. are fine.

3. More and more people every day do not trust obama, his lackeys, congress (both sides ) and the like. Obama has stacked the deck with way to many radicals that have been proven to be radical through their associations and own words. Congress has lied too much, on both sides again, for anyone to trust anything they say. All of them are scared to death because their constituents are now watching them (you reap what you sew), and aren't going to touch this issue as it pertains to the gov't running it.

You want to help people and the economy here is what I believe needs to be done.

Re-regulate the energy/finacial markets - the long spiral down began with the carter administration pushing to allow energy commodities to be traded outside the production line which brought in speculative trading, pushing markets up and up.

De-regulation went to far with Regan allowing giants to form that could manipulate the markets only to be later found out to be paper giants that could fold like a house of cards, the same happened with the banks with the repeal of the glass-stegal act (installed in the 30's) during Clinton's adminstration - repubs pssed it and are culpable, but he asked for it too. A happy balance between enough regulation to protect, but not strangle industry has to be found.

Too big to fail, should mean too big to exist because they are too much a risk to the economy/country as a whole.

Get rid of the illegals. Seriously how hard is this to understand. They push down wages, increase crime, pull down the health care system, put a strain on the education system, etc. Reform is fine in immigration, but get the ones we want here, have them learn english, make sure they are on the up and up, and let them in, but if they are hear illegally, boot them out. Illegal is illegal where I grew up. Costs may go up, but so will wages along with them and the untrained segment of society can be put back to work, learning the value of work and value of education/training.

The whole fairness in life issue has to be dropped, that is part of the reason why all of the above happened. Life isn't fair, and nothing the gov't can do will make it fair. Those that work hard succeed, those that wander around crying for the gov't to help them will continue to wander around. If you make enough to purchase something, fine, if you don't, well go out and do better.

Term Limits, make all lobbying illegal except by means not involving money, make congress actually live in their districts at all times that they are not serving in congress, no more special planes, etc. None of them are so valuable for this crap. House should be limited to 4 terms, senate 2 or maybe 3.

Rewrite the tax code, national sales tax is the way to go. Those that spend pay the most. There is always a way to figure out how to not tax the poor. Just give them a card like a debit card that takes the tax off at the till.

Etc, etc. Just a few ideas anyway.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

bearfan you should run for office.

No that wouldn't work you make too much sense.

I still am not sold on term limits. In ND we have a pretty good delegation overall. Democrats, but not too liberal, and they look out for ND. There has not been a real good candidate that has challenged any of the three. There has also not been a good candidate to counter our governor. The trouble with term limits is we could very easily go from bad to worse.

I like the national sales tax. It would clear up a lot but might make it more difficult for auditors to make projections. That could force gov't to actually not spend more than they (we) have.

The speculating is bad, period. Especially when one considers that a lot of money can be moved around without actual money being moved around. Goverment sets the rules and lets play. They need to actually enforce the rules and punish the heck out of those that cheat.

Couldn't agree more on the illegals. I have talked to several legal immigrants and it burns the heck out of them that these illegals are just allowed in and set up, at our expense.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

for rhino......... 

[


> b]Poll: Public Disapproval of 'Obamacare' Jumps to 52 Percent[/b]
> An Associated Press-GfK poll says that public disapproval of President Obama's handling of health care has jumped to 52 percent.
> 
> AP
> ...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

hunter9494 said:


> for rhino.........
> 
> [
> 
> ...


That would be nice.

What would be nicer is a solution that congress ISN'T exempt from!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

of course, no comment from rhino..... :lol:


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

> WOW!!! A WHOLE 805 adults? What couldn't you at least find 1000? I realize GE is cutting back... but geeze guys!


That's the type comment one would expect from one who is ignorant of various methods of setting confidence levels and achieving statistical significance. Statistical analysis is a science within itself and is not practiced by folks that just walked in from the street. Anyone with an educational credential of at least the bachelor of science level has successfully completed several units of both lower and upped division statistical and quantitative analysis. You can bet that those performing the statistical sampling noted have substantial graduate credentials. Using statements made by apparently ignorant people to denigrate science is telling. It's okay to not like a conclusion, but if one wants to attack an unliked conclusion; it follows that they are obligated to demonstrate why they disagree, what is their alternate interpretation, and how their alternate interpretation is derived. Failing that, their comments then have the value of hot air.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> spoken by someone without a clue...


I think that qualifies as a personal attack. Lets cool the heads a little shall we?


----------

